# Cart Jetter Rates



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a Ridigid 3100 cart Jetter. (Haven't been able to get trailer Jetter yet). I've been all over the place with pricing when using it. I typically rod and camera a sewer first and once see what the issues are then recommend the line be jetted usually to clear roots. My question is what is the going rate for cart Jetter usage. I'm in the Chicago area if that helps.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> I have a Ridigid 3100 cart Jetter. (Haven't been able to get trailer Jetter yet). I've been all over the place with pricing when using it. I typically rod and camera a sewer first and once see what the issues are then recommend the line be jetted usually to clear roots. My question is what is the going rate for cart Jetter usage. I'm in the Chicago area if that helps.


Mack,
I have a truck jetter (8GPM 300PSI) that I charge a min. of $225.00. I don't charge by the hour but most of mine take less than 30min to get done. In my area if you said $225.00 a hour they wouldn't let you do it, so what I say is $2.25 a ft with a 100 ft min. Works better for me. I am planning on going to $250.00 after the first of the year.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Mack-a local guy I refer bills 475 for a trailer jet. 
He bought a sectional like mine after I showed him how it cut roots.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

As ShootN said....we get paid for results....not for what we're using to get the result. My jetter fee is very close to the what the big jetter guys charge but I do a flat fee....no per hour stuff.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I do a set rate for the 1st two hours, then per hour after that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I do a set rate for the 1st two hours, then per hour after that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Gear junkie and I are similar. I have a cart jetter and charge similar to some who have trailer jetters because its more about experience than equipment. 

Having said that, I am about to upgrade to a 4011 trailer jetter so I can be more versatile. 

I also include camera work in all my jetting or cabling prices.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

You cable a line and then camera it with intentions to upsell jetting or running
an expansion cutter through.

The customer says, I paid for a cleaning with a cable and I still see roots.

There's a sticky slope here. 

You don't let them see the camera results?

Walk me through this one please.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

fixitright said:


> You cable a line and then camera it with intentions to upsell jetting or running
> 
> an expansion cutter through.
> 
> ...



I explain to them that a cable machine will most likely leave roots behind. I then explain that a water jet will remove 95-99% of roots. Then I let them decide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

fixitright said:


> You cable a line and then camera it with intentions to upsell jetting or running
> an expansion cutter through.
> 
> The customer says, I paid for a cleaning with a cable and I still see roots.
> ...


This scenario happened today. Working from a 4" clean out and the 6" clay was full of roots. Just could not remove them all. I explained that nothing gives a cleaner shave than the jetter. I'm returning next week.

My intention when running the camera after cabling was not to up sell. It was to verify that the line was clean and not just draining. Of course I am not upset that it led to more work. I will run the camera after jetting next week and get a real good look at the condition of the line, who knows where that may go...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I do a set rate for the 1st two hours, then per hour after that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of my jobs are 2 hours or under. Setup time is what takes the longest. Keep in mind I'm not doing any commercial and am often under 150'


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

fixitright said:


> You cable a line and then camera it with intentions to upsell jetting or running
> an expansion cutter through.
> 
> The customer says, I paid for a *cleaning with a cable and I still see roots*.
> ...


No.....they paid for a clearing...not cleaning. Cabling will clear the roots out the way....Jetting will clean the pipe. Not word smithing.....before starting, I always fully explain the advantages of both. Usually the warranty is the deciding factor right off the bat.

Also I never intend to upsell. If it happens it happens but never go looking for problems. I now have a "3 second rule" when I camera....if it takes me longer then 3 seconds to decide if a repair is needed....then a repair isn't needed.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

With a good set of sharp blades you can CLEAN a sewer. Been doing it for years with camera proof. I have and use a jetter also, but you can still CLEAN a sewer with blades.
There is a difference between clearing and cleaning and that is what I am there for, to CLEAN.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm I agreement with Gear Junkie. The reason for being called is because of a sewer being backed up. So the blockage needs to be cleared in order to camera the lines to determine what the issues are that caused it in the first place. 

For example I had a costumer who once I Cleared the blockage with the camera determined that a tree he planted 18 years ago roots had grown 110 feet down the length of his sewer. So once we know how bad the condition was we agree on a price to have it Cleaned. Using a k1500 it took about 7 hours working my way up in cutter sizes to the expandable one, to successfully Clean and resolve the issue. 

So my question now is are the rate you charge to show up is to throughly Clean the sewer? Resolving all issues in the developed length of the sewer regardless of time and effort?


----------

